# People who describe their partners as...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...their 'rock'.

Fuck off.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Never heard that before. 
Pratts.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> ...their 'rock'.
> 
> Fuck off.


Bad morning Kell? :lol:

Anyone who is described as "their rock" just reminds me of this complete doodah:










Makes my skin crawl *shudder*


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

What if it's a pebble that's saying it?

Rogue


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I have a friend who introduces her fella as 'my first husband' !!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> I have a friend who introduces her fella as 'my first husband' !!


LOL.......sorry, but that's good (providing she's joking !) :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell said:


> ...their 'rock'.
> 
> Fuck off.


But what if their partner is a rock - perhaps they can't pull a member of the same or opposite sex depending on their preferences. Seems perfectly reasonable in that case.

Some people have pet rocks, I have a pebble on my desk my son made as a paperweight for me.

Personally I would refer to my partner more as a millstone than a rock but hey ho :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What if they're going out with:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> What if they're going out with:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> What if they're going out with:


Sorry Tim, but i'm afraid a major grammatical error on your part. If in fact they were going out with him he would be described as "The Rock", not "their rock".

:-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

phodge said:


> I have a friend who introduces her fella as 'my first husband' !!


Mate of mine calls his wife 'The present Mrs Hunter...'



jampott said:


> What if they're going out with:


Damn...never thought of that.

It all started with Princess Di and Paul Burrell when she described him as her Rock. Since then, in the papers, on the radio and on telly whenever anyone has gone through a tough time, they almost always describe their partner as their Rock.

A little while before that, it was that whole 'You complete me' bollocks from "Four weddings..."


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > What if they're going out with:
> ...





> Jonah,
> 
> Enjoy you're new motor.


Let's pick some holes in that one, shall we?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I hope you didn't spend too long looking for that :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


No. It was glaringly obviously during my morning catch-up, but I wasn't feeling pedantic enough to comment at the time. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Tsk, tsk :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Quite clearly a deliberate mistake. I was running a book on who would spot it first. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Ov coarse ewe we're :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> whenever anyone has gone through a tough time, they almost always describe their partner as their Rock.


Usually when they have been cheating on their partner and been caught shagging someone of the same sex oder under-age, or both. Wankers.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who introduces her fella as 'my first husband' !!
> ...


I think it's to keep him on his toes as she's his second wife.....

:wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Rhyme's with Cock


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


This is so funny. I was actually thinking you were going to mention this! You are aced and you're rock! :lol: :lol:


----------

